# Light a Candle for LisaF's Skyler



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is a link for you to light a candle.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=Skylr

I had to shorten his name on the candle group it would only accept 5 letters.

I would like to offer a small prayer

Dear Lord please give Skyler and his family a miracle and cure him of this dreaded disease. In the name of your Son Jesus Christ touch this baby with your loving hand and take this disease from his body. Thank you Lord for answering this prayer.


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Mary for the link. Your prayer is very nice too.

Lit one and added a prayer.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 29, 2008)

Please light a candle for Skyler. We need to keep these candles going. If each of you lit a candle and said a prayer for Skyler I know that the Lord would hear us. Keep faith dear Lisa. Skyler, you and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## shadowsmystictopaz (Sep 29, 2008)

dear jesus i just pray that you will heal skyler he is just a child and children shouldnt have to pass away so soon in life. Please see that we are agreeing as one and theat you will favor our request. i know that if its not your will that you must do what you have planned for him. may his family and frinds understand that in this hard time in jesus name amen.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 30, 2008)

I re-lit my candle and prayed. Bless this little boy and his amazing family!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Sep 30, 2008)

I lit a candle for Skyler and encourage all to do so. May God's love surround he and his family at this time while healing our precious Skyler.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 4, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 4, 2008)

Adding my prayers and lighting a candle for Skyler. I know I am new to posting here, but I have been reading a long time and following Skyler's journey. I know what it is like to be told your child may not survive, but we were blessed with a miracle and I'm praying for one for Skyler, too.

Heavenly Father, please be with Skyler and his family. Give them a peace beyond understanding and let them feel Your comfort during this time. We know you are the God of miracles and that Skyler will be healed - either by your miraculous touch here on Earth or in Heaven. But please let Skyler be healed here and stay with his family. Amen.

Barbara


----------



## Charlene (Oct 4, 2008)

candle lit for this sweet boy and prayers being said.


----------



## MInx (Oct 4, 2008)

*At this most glorious of seasons, with all God's beauty I just have to believe God will reach down and put his arms around little Skyler.*

I only wish I could do so also..my candle is lit and my prayers are headed his way.

Maxine


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 7, 2008)

Another candle is burning for Skyler and his family. I thank God for supplying all their needs including healing to Skyler.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Oct 7, 2008)

BUMP!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 9, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 9, 2008)

May God continue to heal Skyler while supplying the needs of his family. I've added another candle for him.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Oct 10, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 11, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 11, 2008)

Lisa, I lit a candle for Skyler and want you to know that your whole family are in my prayers.

Debbie


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 12, 2008)

I lit another candle and said another prayer not only for Skyler and his family, but also for Lisa and her family.


----------



## Marylou (Oct 13, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## jrae (Oct 13, 2008)

I lit a candle for Skyler...our prayers are with you.


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 14, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 14, 2008)

Lisa's OK. PM me if you want to contact her. Please keep the candles lit for Skyler. He needs all the prayers.


----------



## Marylou (Oct 14, 2008)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 14, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 14, 2008)

Please tell Skyler that lots and lots of folks are praying for him.



Our love and prayers are there. Also, more candles are burning for him.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Oct 16, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 16, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 17, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 17, 2008)

Another candle lit for Skyler. We're here for you and keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Oct 17, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## SunQuest (Oct 17, 2008)

Re-lit for Skyler.


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Fred (Oct 20, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## Fred (Oct 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## Magic (Oct 22, 2008)

How is Skyler doing? I relit my candle, looks like most have gone out. I'm sure he could use more candles lit, along with more good thoughts and prayers....


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 24, 2008)

Keeping Skyler and his family in my prayers.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 25, 2008)

bump!


----------



## nootka (Oct 25, 2008)

My thoughts are with Skyler and his family...

Liz


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 25, 2008)

Prayers for baby Skyler. I lit a candle. I've got to go find his website that LisaF had made for him.


----------



## Magic (Oct 25, 2008)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> Prayers for baby Skyler. I lit a candle. I've got to go find his website that LisaF had made for him.




Oh, if you do find it, will you post the addy? I haven't seen it yet, and have been wondering how he's doing, poor boy.


----------



## Marylou (Oct 26, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 27, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 28, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Charley (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are links to his websites:

Skyler

Skyler Sanders


----------



## Marylou (Oct 29, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 30, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Marylou (Oct 30, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Oct 31, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 1, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 3, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 4, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Barbie (Nov 4, 2008)

I just went to his site and read the updates - last one as of yesterday. Sure am glad to see that Skyler is getting stronger. What a guy he is.

Barbie


----------



## Barbie (Nov 4, 2008)

I just went to his site and read the updates - last one as of yesterday. Sure am glad to see that Skyler is getting stronger. What a guy he is.

Barbie


----------



## Marylou (Nov 5, 2008)

bUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 5, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 6, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 6, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 7, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## shelly (Nov 7, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Skyler and Lisa....I just lit a candle



ray


----------



## Marylou (Nov 9, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 10, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 12, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 13, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 16, 2008)

Please keep a candle going for Skyler.


----------



## Marylou (Nov 18, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 19, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 21, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 24, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 26, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Nov 27, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 28, 2008)

Skyler needs your prayers more than ever. There is good news but also bad. His recent MRI showed no growth in the tumor but also his growth plates have stopped growing. They hope not to have to stop chemo due to this. Chemo is to continue for 2 years. Please keep Skyler in your prayers and remember to lite a candle for him.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candle...ng&gi=Skylr

Please add a prayer for the family.


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Nov 28, 2008)

I lit a candle


----------



## Marylou (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## CyndiM (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you for the update.

Keeping Skyler in my prayers.


----------



## Marylou (Dec 1, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## DrivinTime (Dec 1, 2008)

I lit a candle. And here are more good thoughts, wishes and prayers coming Skyler's way...

Hugs!

Lori


----------



## Marylou (Dec 2, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 4, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 7, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Dec 7, 2008)

I've lit another candle for Skyler and his family. May God's love and healing be with all.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Dec 9, 2008)

Pray for Him daily.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 9, 2008)

Skyler is sick with a cold. He can't shake it and he needs all the prayers he can get. Please light a candle and say a prayer for Skyler to be strong and the Lord to heal him.


----------



## Marylou (Dec 10, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 14, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Dec 14, 2008)

Prayers are there for Skyler and family. Another candle is burning. May God give him strength and healing.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Dec 15, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 16, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## shelly (Dec 16, 2008)

Lisa and Skylar...you are in my thoughts and prayers



ray

love Shelly :love


----------



## Marylou (Dec 18, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 20, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 21, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 23, 2008)

BUMP!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Marylou (Dec 25, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## Voodoo (Dec 25, 2008)

I lit a candle and said a prayer. I know we don't understand the "why" but I know God has a plan. I truly hope that all turns out well because he still has so much living to do in this life. My thoughts and prayers are with you in your time of need.


----------



## CyndiM (Dec 27, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Marylou (Dec 28, 2008)

How is He doing?


----------



## Marylou (Dec 31, 2008)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Jan 1, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jan 2, 2009)

My prayers are with Skyler and family. I've also lit another candle and encourage others as well. I know God is in control and knows what Skyler and others are feeling. I lift everyone up in prayer and trust God to supply all needs.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Marylou (Jan 2, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 2, 2009)

Prayers going out for Skylar and his family. I ahve also lit the candle again. Corinne


----------



## Marylou (Jan 5, 2009)

Candle relit!!


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## albahurst (Jan 7, 2009)

Prayers for Skyler and his family

Peggy


----------



## Fred (Jan 8, 2009)

prayers for Skyler. Linda


----------



## Fred (Jan 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Marylou (Jan 12, 2009)

Relit mine!


----------



## Fred (Jan 15, 2009)

Prayers for Skyler. Linda


----------



## Marylou (Jan 16, 2009)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Jan 17, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## Marylou (Jan 18, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 21, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Marylou (Jan 22, 2009)

Update please!


----------



## Marylou (Jan 23, 2009)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Marylou (Jan 26, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## coopermini (Jan 26, 2009)

Relighting candles and thinking of you!


----------



## Marylou (Jan 29, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Jan 31, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Marylou (Feb 2, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Fred (Feb 4, 2009)

Bumping this up with hugs and prayers for Skyler. Linda


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump



((((HUGS)))) and prayers for skyler.


----------



## Marylou (Feb 9, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (Feb 11, 2009)

Hugs and good wishes flying your way!


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 12, 2009)

Hugs for Skyler.


----------



## Marylou (Feb 15, 2009)

Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Marylou (Feb 17, 2009)

BUMP!!!!


----------



## CyndiM (Feb 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Marylou (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Fred (Feb 25, 2009)

bumping this up for Skyler. light those candles


----------



## Marylou (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (Feb 27, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (Mar 2, 2009)

BUMP!!!!!


----------



## Marylou (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Royal Crescent (Mar 5, 2009)

Update? candle lit

Barb


----------



## Marylou (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy birthday Skyler. Wishing you some great birthday presents and a great big birthday cake with 7 big candles just for you.


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 10, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## Marylou (Mar 13, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (Mar 16, 2009)

Happy thoughts!


----------



## Marylou (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (Mar 23, 2009)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Marylou (Mar 25, 2009)

Lets get the candles lit!


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 27, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Marylou (Mar 28, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 30, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Marylou (Apr 2, 2009)

Luv Ya!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 2, 2009)

Dear Lord give Skyler a miracle of healing dear Lord in the name of your son Jesus.

Amen


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Apr 2, 2009)

candle lit and prayers have been said for this sweet sweet child


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 4, 2009)

Continued prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## Marylou (Apr 5, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (Apr 7, 2009)

Prayers for you! ((((hugs))))


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 8, 2009)

bump


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Apr 9, 2009)

My prayers are there for you. May God continue to heal your body and supply all your needs.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## CyndiM (Apr 13, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## Marylou (Apr 20, 2009)

Back from cruise! ((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (Apr 23, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Marylou (Apr 26, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (Apr 29, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (May 3, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (May 8, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (May 11, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Marylou (May 16, 2009)

Healing thoughts go out to you!


----------



## Marylou (May 18, 2009)

((((hugs))))


----------



## Marylou (May 22, 2009)

Thinking about you!


----------



## CyndiM (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't been on the forum much lately, so I'm wondering has there been an update on Skyler?


----------

